# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چه فصلهایی از زیست رو.حذف کنم؟؟حرفه ای های زیست لطفا جواب بدن

## Maja7080

تو این زمان باقی مونده کدوم فصلهارو بخونم؟و با خوب خوندنشون میتونم حدود چند درصد بزنم؟؟ممنون میشم بگید

----------


## lolipop

حذف واسه زیست اونم الان؟
نمیخوام کلیشه ای حرف بزنم ولی واقعا زیست ترکیبیه!
از یجاش حذف کنین از جای دیگه ضربه میخورین...
ولی اگه خیلی خیلی مایل به حذف کردنین بنظرم گیاهی رو اگه خوب نیستین و ژنتیک رو حذف کنین بازم میگم اگه خوب نیستین...

ولی حذف نکنین بهتره :"
موفق باشین

----------


## saj8jad

در نهایت خواستی حذف کنی، فقط ژنتیک

----------


## maryam13

حذف کردن اونم از درسی مثل زیست

----------


## ha.hg

> تو این زمان باقی مونده کدوم فصلهارو بخونم؟و با خوب خوندنشون میتونم حدود چند درصد بزنم؟؟ممنون میشم بگید


سلام 
زیست اونقدرا هم ترکیبی نیس  . این مورد اول 
مرود دوم : شما مسائل ژنتیک مندل و مسائل قارچ و گیاهی رو حذف کنید + 3و4 پیش ==به نظرم 80 درصد باقی میمونه همونا رو عالی کار کنید .

----------


## V_buqs

بنظرم چیزیو حذف نکن بنداز عقب وقت شد بخونی
من گیاهیو انداختم آخر خیلی سخت و پیچیدس

----------


## Maja7080

> بنظرم چیزیو حذف نکن بنداز عقب وقت شد بخونی
> من گیاهیو انداختم آخر خیلی سخت و پیچیدس


دقیقا.میخوام بدونم به جز گیاهی کدوم فصلها این خاصیت رو دارن

----------


## Maja7080

> سلام 
> زیست اونقدرا هم ترکیبی نیس  . این مورد اول 
> مرود دوم : شما مسائل ژنتیک مندل و مسائل قارچ و گیاهی رو حذف کنید + 3و4 پیش ==به نظرم 80 درصد باقی میمونه همونا رو عالی کار کنید .


ممنون

----------


## Fawzi

چه درصدی مد نظرته؟

----------


## Seyed Chester

اصلا حذف نكن وقت زياده منم تازه شروع كردن ميدونم ك ميشه رسيد
سه ساعت روزانه زيست تو برنامت باشه اوكيه

----------


## V_buqs

> دقیقا.میخوام بدونم به جز گیاهی کدوم فصلها این خاصیت رو دارن


ژنتیک 
چرخه ها (9_10-11 پیش + 9 سال سوم) 
بقیه ش دیگه خوبن (تقریبا  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## mahdi_artur

> تو این زمان باقی مونده کدوم فصلهارو بخونم؟و با خوب خوندنشون میتونم حدود چند درصد بزنم؟؟ممنون میشم بگید


*دوست گلم 
این فصل هایی که میگم قابل حذف هستند ولی در حد یک بار مرور خیلی کلی فقط برای این که مطمئن باشید بقیه مطالب رو متوجه میشید و در تست ها مشکلی پیش نیاد واستون داشته باشید:
فصل 1 و 2 دوم(طراح اصلاً علاقه ای به طرح سوال اختصاصی از این فصل ها نداشته و نداره!)
فصل پروتئین سازی و تکنولوژی زیستی (پارسال کانون یک ماه وقت بچه های بیچاره رو سر پروتئین سازی گرفت و طراح کنکور هم بشدت خندید به این کار بچه ها و هیچی تست ازش نداد....بخواد هم بده مطمئن باش 1 تست بیشتر نمیده پس ضرر نکردی)
فصل 5 سال سوم (فقط به کلیات فصل در حد 30 دقیقه یه نگاه داشته باش تا مثل بعضیا نیای بپرسی آیا نوکلئیک اسید نیتروژن داره یا نه خخخخخخ)

یه نکته : ژنتیک مندلی (فصل 8 سوم )چه بخونی چه نخونی اگه زیاد تست نزنی به هیچ دردی نمیخوره پس یا قشنگ 2 هفته حدود 400 تا تست ژنتیک خوب بزن یا اگه میدونی دلت نمیخواد بیخودی بهونه نیار قشنگ مثل یه بچه خوب بذارش کنار.

یه نکته: به هیچ عنوان فصل های 3 و 4 و 6 و 7 پیش رو حذف نکن طراح لعنتی 3 تا تست گلابی داده بود ازش پس بذار واسه آخر کار و حسابی بخونشون از روی متن کتاب تا بمونه تو حافظه ات.
بقیه فصل ها رو حسابی بخون و حسابی تر تست بزن قشنگ 70 میزنی شرط باهات می بندم!
موفق باشی*

----------


## WickedSick

گیاهی ها(۹ و ۱۰‌سال‌سه + قسمتی از 8 پیش + قسمتی از 3 و 6 و 8 سال دو) + محاسبات ژنتیک(۵ ۶ ۷ ۸)
اینا قابل حذفن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## حمید رضا زارع

> تو این زمان باقی مونده کدوم فصلهارو بخونم؟و با خوب خوندنشون میتونم حدود چند درصد بزنم؟؟ممنون میشم بگید


هیچ فصلی در زیست قابل حذف‌شدن نیست اگه درصد مناسبی می‌خواین و برعکس، میتونین الویتتون رو بذارین روی فصل‌های مهم‌تر. در ضمن، تمامی مباحثی که از اونا به‌عنوان مباحث قابل‌حذف اسم برده میشه، مباحثی هستن که یادگیری اونا زمان زیادی نمیخواد و میتونن تاثیر زیادی در درصدتون بذارن

----------


## Maja7080

> چه درصدی مد نظرته؟


50تا 60

----------


## saj8jad

> هیچ فصلی در زیست قابل حذف‌شدن نیست اگه درصد مناسبی می‌خواین و برعکس، میتونین الویتتون رو بذارین روی فصل‌های مهم‌تر. در ضمن، تمامی مباحثی که از اونا به‌عنوان مباحث قابل‌حذف اسم برده میشه، مباحثی هستن که یادگیری اونا زمان زیادی نمیخواد و میتونن تاثیر زیادی در درصدتون بذارن


درود
امکان داره مباحث مشترک زیست نظام قدیم و نظام جدید را به صورت مشخص و دقیق منتشر کنید؟

----------


## Fawzi

> 50تا 60


ژنتیک و گیاهی رو حذف کن
بقیه رو کامل بخون

----------


## maryam13

از درس زیست حذف کنی 10درصد هم نمیزنی

----------


## Maja7080

> گیاهی ها(۹ و ۱۰‌سال‌سه + قسمتی از 8 پیش + قسمتی از 3 و 6 و 8 سال دو) + محاسبات ژنتیک(۵ ۶ ۷ ۸)
> اینا قابل حذفن


میشه بگید باقی رو بخونیم به چه درصدی میتونیم.برسیم؟

----------


## maryam13

> میشه بگید باقی رو بخونیم به چه درصدی میتونیم.برسیم؟


دوست عزیز گول نخور وقتی خود اقای زارع میان میگن حذف نکن دیگه حذف نکن

----------


## Maja7080

> ژنتیک و گیاهی رو حذف کن
> بقیه رو کامل بخون


خیلی ممنون

----------


## Miss.Sad

از زیست فقط قسمت مسائل ژنتیک رو میتونید حذف کنید 
مابقی باید خونده بشن 

موفق باشید

----------


## Maja7080

> ژنتیک و گیاهی رو حذف کن
> بقیه رو کامل بخون


فقط یه سوال. ژنتیک شامل 6 و 7 سوم هم میشه یا اونارو باید خوند؟

----------


## Maja7080

> دوست عزیز گول نخور وقتی خود اقای زارع میان میگن حذف نکن دیگه حذف نکن


ببخشید وقتی نمیتونم بخونم چیکار باید بکنم؟منم میدونم.زیست ترکیبیه ولی تو این چند ماه نمیتونم30 تا فصل رو هم خوب بخونم و تست بزنم هم مرور کنم. درعوض میخوام مباحث مهم تر رو چند بار بخونم و مرور کنم چون رتبه ی خوب میخوام

----------


## Fawzi

> فقط یه سوال. ژنتیک شامل 6 و 7 سوم هم میشه یا اونارو باید خوند؟


بله جز ژنتیکه.
دوست قشنگم با احترام به نظر بقیه اساتید و کنکوری ها
حذف کن مباحثی ک گفتم
خیالت تخت میتونی 50 درصد بزنی 
تسلط 100درصد روی 70درصد مطالب بهتر از عکسشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Maja7080

> بله جز ژنتیکه.
> دوست فشنگم با احترام به نظر بقیه اساتید و کنکوری ها
> حذف کن مباحثی ک گفتم
> خیالت تخت میتونی 50 درصد بزنی 
> تسلط 100درصد روی 70درصد مطالب بهتر از عکسشه


من دیر شروع کردم.واقعا با هیچ درسی مشکل ندارم.حتی ریاضی که ازش وحشت داشتم الان بعد از یه ماه دارم به اکثر سوالاتش جواب میدم و حتی هندسه هم که خیلیا حدف میکنن تو برنامه ی من هست.چون دیدم میتونم بخونم و وقت دارم
ولی واسه زیست واقعا وقت ندارم و تنها درسیه که به زمان بیشتری نیاز دارم تا کامل بخونمش.ممنونم از پاسخگوییت

----------


## maryam13

> ببخشید وقتی نمیتونم بخونم چیکار باید بکنم؟منم میدونم.زیست ترکیبیه ولی تو این چند ماه نمیتونم30 تا فصل رو هم خوب بخونم و تست بزنم هم مرور کنم. درعوض میخوام مباحث مهم تر رو چند بار بخونم و مرور کنم چون رتبه ی خوب میخوام


اخه امکان نداره زیست درس اصلی تجربی هست با ضریب 12تو از این درس حذف کنی به جایی نمیرسی تو باید منبع درست رو انتخاب کنی روش خوندنت رو تغییر بدی
خلاصه رسیدن یا نرسیدن که بخونی اون دیگه مشکل خودته  طرف خودش 24ساعته اینجا انلاینه و هیچ کاری نکرده برا کنکورش میاد میگه حذف کن خب مطمعن باش میفتی تو چاه

----------


## Fawzi

> من دیر شروع کردم.واقعا با هیچ درسی مشکل ندارم.حتی ریاضی که ازش وحشت داشتم الان بعد از یه ماه دارم به اکثر سوالاتش جواب میدم و حتی هندسه هم که خیلیا حدف میکنن تو برنامه ی من هست.چون دیدم میتونم بخونم و وقت دارم
> ولی واسه زیست واقعا وقت ندارم و تنها درسیه که به زمان بیشتری نیاز دارم تا کامل بخونمش.ممنونم از پاسخگوییت


چه عالیییییی.خوشحالم که به ترس و وحشتت برنده شدی  :Yahoo (4):  این است روحیه جنگندگی :Yahoo (4): 
موفق باشی انشالله  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## WickedSick

چرا اینقد فاز منفی میدید :Yahoo (21): 
من نگفتم حذف نکن! من گفتم "فعلا نخون"
اگه قبلیارو نرسیدی تا ۷۰ هم میبرتت.
اگه وقت داشتی بقیرم میخونی. اینجور تا صدم میرسی!
 @maryamjz

----------


## حمید رضا زارع

> بله جز ژنتیکه.
> دوست قشنگم با احترام به نظر بقیه اساتید و کنکوری ها
> حذف کن مباحثی ک گفتم
> خیالت تخت میتونی 50 درصد بزنی 
> تسلط 100درصد روی 70درصد مطالب بهتر از عکسشه


در کنکور ۹۴، در هفت سوال نکته ترکیبی از فصل ۷ سوم وجود داشت و یه سوال مستقیم هم از این فصل دیده نشد. با در نظر گرفتن سوالات فصل‌های دیگر ژنتیک، حذف مبحث ژنتیک موجب از دست دادن بیش از ۲۰ درصد میشد‌. مثال‌های متعدد دیگری هم وجود داره

----------


## Maja7080

> اخه امکان نداره زیست درس اصلی تجربی هست با ضریب 12تو از این درس حذف کنی به جایی نمیرسی تو باید منبع درست رو انتخاب کنی روش خوندنت رو تغییر بدی
> خلاصه رسیدن یا نرسیدن که بخونی اون دیگه مشکل خودته  طرف خودش 24ساعته اینجا انلاینه و هیچ کاری نکرده برا کنکورش میاد میگه حذف کن خب مطمعن باش میفتی تو چاه


وقتی قراره نرسم بخونم و 10 درصد هم نزنم چه فرقی داره با وقتی که حذف میکنم و10 درصد نمیزنم؟به قول خودتون اون.دیگه مشکل خودمه

----------


## حمید رضا زارع

> ببخشید وقتی نمیتونم بخونم چیکار باید بکنم؟منم میدونم.زیست ترکیبیه ولی تو این چند ماه نمیتونم30 تا فصل رو هم خوب بخونم و تست بزنم هم مرور کنم. درعوض میخوام مباحث مهم تر رو چند بار بخونم و مرور کنم چون رتبه ی خوب میخوام


اگه رتبه خوب میخواین، هیچ درسی به اندازه زیست موثر نیست و با توجه به ضریب زیست در زیرگروه ۱، شما باید وقت زیادی رو صرف زیست کنین. علاوه‌بر این با توجه به زمانی که دارین، شما باید بیشتر به مرور و مطالعه کتاب بپردازین و تست‌زنی جای خیلی کم‌تری در برنامه شما داره

----------


## maryam13

> وقتی قراره نرسم بخونم و 10 درصد هم نزنم چه فرقی داره با وقتی که حذف میکنم و10 درصد نمیزنم؟به قول خودتون اون.دیگه مشکل خودمه


برا زیست یه برنامه جدا بزار  از اقای زارع بپرس راهنمایی کنه چطور بخونی

----------


## Maja7080

> در کنکور ۹۴، در هفت سوال نکته ترکیبی از فصل ۷ سوم وجود داشت و یه سوال مستقیم هم از این فصل دیده نشد. با در نظر گرفتن سوالات فصل‌های دیگر ژنتیک، حذف مبحث ژنتیک موجب از دست دادن بیش از ۲۰ درصد میشد‌. مثال‌های متعدد دیگری هم وجود داره


شما گفتید مسائل مهم تر رو در اولویت قرار بدیم.میشه مباحث مهم رو بگید

----------


## Maja7080

> اگه رتبه خوب میخواین، هیچ درسی به اندازه زیست موثر نیست و با توجه به ضریب زیست در زیرگروه ۱، شما باید وقت زیادی رو صرف زیست کنین. علاوه‌بر این با توجه به زمانی که دارین، شما باید بیشتر به مرور و مطالعه کتاب بپردازین و تست‌زنی جای خیلی کم‌تری در برنامه شما داره


میشه کمک کنید بگید از چه فصلهایی شروع کنم و چطور پیش برم؟

----------


## maryam13

برو از رستگار رحمانی بپرس چطور برا کنکور خونده که تو 4ماه رتبه 1شد و دوبار هم ازش امتحان گرفتن بار دوم  رو هم درصداش همه 100بودن
ایشون نه معلم های پروازی داشت نه استادای چن میلیونی تهران که خودشون از کنکور چیزی حالیشون نیست و با چاپ کتاب های چرت و پرت باعث بدبختی دانش اموزا میشن

----------


## Fawzi

> در کنکور ۹۴، در هفت سوال نکته ترکیبی از فصل ۷ سوم وجود داشت و یه سوال مستقیم هم از این فصل دیده نشد. با در نظر گرفتن سوالات فصل‌های دیگر ژنتیک، حذف مبحث ژنتیک موجب از دست دادن بیش از ۲۰ درصد میشد‌. مثال‌های متعدد دیگری هم وجود داره


اقای زارع عزیز وقتی نمیتونند خودشونو برسونند و استرس نرسیدن به مباحث رو دارند بهترین کار حذف مباحث سخته 
ایشون به درصد 50هم راضی هستند طبق گفته خودشون 
برای درصدای بالاتر که قطعا حرف شما کاملا درست و منطقیه

----------


## Maja7080

> برو از رستگار رحمانی بپرس چطور برا کنکور خونده که تو 4ماه رتبه 1شد و دوبار هم ازش امتحان گرفتن بار دوم  رو هم درصداش همه 100بودن
> ایشون نه معلم های پروازی داشت نه استادای چن میلیونی تهران که خودشون از کنکور چیزی حالیشون نیست و با چاپ کتاب های چرت و پرت باعث بدبختی دانش اموزا میشن


راستشو بگم خیلی برام عجیبه اخه یکی دوتا کامنت از شما دیدم که گفته بودید تو زمان کم نمیشه موفق شد. من رتبه یک نمیخوام و نمیتونم ولی رتبه ای در حد 2000 منطقه دو میخوام و براش تلاش میکنم .خداروشکر رشد خوبی داشتم تو یک ماه که اصلا فکرشو هم نمیکردم نه سی دی و استاد میشناسم نه کلاس کنکور. فقط نشستم خوندم.تنها درسی که اذیتم میکنه همین زیسته که هیچی تو ذهنم نییت که چیکار کنم و چطور بخونمش .خیلی ممنونم از نظراتتون

----------


## maryam13

> راستشو بگم خیلی برام عجیبه اخه یکی دوتا کامنت از شما دیدم که گفته بودید تو زمان کم نمیشه موفق شد. من رتبه یک نمیخوام و نمیتونم ولی رتبه ای در حد 2000 منطقه دو میخوام و براش تلاش میکنم .خداروشکر رشد خوبی داشتم تو یک ماه که اصلا فکرشو هم نمیکردم نه سی دی و استاد میشناسم نه کلاس کنکور. فقط نشستم خوندم.تنها درسی که اذیتم میکنه همین زیسته که هیچی تو ذهنم نییت که چیکار کنم و چطور بخونمش .خیلی ممنونم از نظراتتون


مگه من استغفر الله خدا هستم هستم بخوام کسی رو نا امید کنم یا نتیجه کنکور دست منه چه حرفایی میزنید 
شما تمام مباحث رو بخونید نتیجه هم دست خداس من اگر حرفی زدم به یه عده خاص بود که 6الی 7ساله پشت کنکورن و از خانوادشون سو استفاده میکنن اصلا قدر دان زحمات پدر و مادرشون نیستن و گرنه نتیجه شما در گرو تلاش خودتون هست

----------


## maryam13

> اقای زارع عزیز وقتی نمیتونند خودشونو برسونند و استرس نرسیدن به مباحث رو دارند بهترین کار حذف مباحث سخته 
> ایشون به درصد 50هم راضی هستند طبق گفته خودشون 
> برای درصدای بالاتر که قطعا حرف شما کاملا درست و منطقیه


دوست عزیز چرا مردمو گمراه میکنی 
خودت اصلا کنکور چند درصد زدی تو بجز انلاین بودن تو انجمن کار دیگه ای بلدی میری چت باکس تو انلاینی میای زیر هر تاپیکی تو پست میزاری.............. 
اصلا میدونی کتابای زیست چند صفحن وقتی خودت70زدی با حذف مبحث بعد به این بدبختا مشاوره بده خود اقای زارع مولف پزشک و رتبه برتر هستن میگه حذف نکن شما میای میگی حذف کن

----------


## maryam13

همین کارا رو میکنین تا1400پشت کنکور هستین

----------


## Fawzi

> دوست عزیز چرا مردمو گمراه میکنی 
> خودت اصلا کنکور چند درصد زدی تو بجز از انلاین بودن تو انجمن کار دیگه ای بلدی میری چت باکس تو انلاینی میای زیر هر تاپیکی تو پست میزاری.............. 
> اصلا میدونی کتابای زیست چند صفحن وقتی خودت70زدی با حذف مبحث بعد به این بدبختا مشاوره بده خود اقای زارع مولف پزشک و رتبه برتر هستن میگه حذف نکن شما میای میگی حذف کن


دلبندم یه نگاه به تعداد پست هایی که توی انجمن گذاشتی بنداز  :Yahoo (4): 551پست  در عرض 3ماه ..
800پست من در طول 4سال (حدود 200تا پست )مربوط به دوماه اخیره ! صرفا جهت کمک به دوستان ! :Yahoo (3):  (اوووکی انلاین ترینم ؟ :Yahoo (4):  )

شما از دید خودت نظر میدی و توی این مدت فقط سعی داشتی ناامیدی و حس اینکه خودت از همه داناتری رو به دوستان تزریق کنی  :Yahoo (4):  باشه خودت خوبی  :Yahoo (4): 

من از خودم نظر نمیدم .تجربیات من حاصل نظرات و راهنمایی های کلی از دوستان رتبه برتر و دانشجوهای رشته تاپه ..تلاش در مسیری درست و اصولی ..چون خودم امسال به تمام این تجربیات رسیدم سعی میکنم به بقیه هم کمک کنم .
 در ضمن کمتر سعی کنید تو زندگی دیگران دخالت کنید . کنکور هرکسی بخودش مربوطه ! شما غصه تعدادشو نخورید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> دوست عزیز چرا مردمو گمراه میکنی 
> خودت اصلا کنکور چند درصد زدی تو بجز انلاین بودن تو انجمن کار دیگه ای بلدی میری چت باکس تو انلاینی میای زیر هر تاپیکی تو پست میزاری.............. 
> اصلا میدونی کتابای زیست چند صفحن وقتی خودت70زدی با حذف مبحث بعد به این بدبختا مشاوره بده خود اقای زارع مولف پزشک و رتبه برتر هستن میگه حذف نکن شما میای میگی حذف کن


خواهر گرامی !
شما که وضع آنلاین بودنتون از همه بیشتره !
فائزه هم کارش درسته میدونه داره چی میگه 
و هدفش کمک به بچه هاس نه گمراه کردن 
مگه همیشه فقط پزشکا و مولفا چیز درست رو میگن ؟
کنکور با اون طراحاش هر ساله غلط علمی داره !!!
اونوخ اومدین با یه دانشجو و فلان میخواین حقیقت علم و مشاوره و فلان رو به بقیه نشون بدید ؟!

----------


## maryam13

> دلبندم یه نگاه به تعداد پست هایی که توی انجمن گذاشتی بنداز 551پست  در عرض 3ماه ..
> 800پست من در طول 4سال (حدود 200تا پست )مربوط به دوماه اخیره ! صرفا جهت کمک به دوستان ! (اوووکی انلاین ترینم ؟ )
> 
> شما از دید خودت نظر میدی و توی این مدت فقط سعی داشتی ناامیدی و حس اینکه خودت از همه داناتری رو به دوستان تزریق کنی  باشه خودت خوبی 
> 
> من از خودم نظر نمیدم .تجربیات من حاصل نظرات و راهنمایی های کلی از دوستان رتبه برتر و دانشجوهای رشته تاپه ..تلاش در مسیری درست و اصولی ..چون خودم امسال به تمام این تجربیات رسیدم سعی میکنم به بقیه هم کمک کنم .
>  در ضمن کمتر سعی کنید تو زندگی دیگران دخالت کنید . کنکور هرکسی بخودش مربوطه ! شما غصه تعدادشو نخورید


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## mahTEn

> دوست عزیز چرا مردمو گمراه میکنی 
> خودت اصلا کنکور چند درصد زدی تو بجز انلاین بودن تو انجمن کار دیگه ای بلدی میری چت باکس تو انلاینی میای زیر هر تاپیکی تو پست میزاری.............. 
> اصلا میدونی کتابای زیست چند صفحن وقتی خودت70زدی با حذف مبحث بعد به این بدبختا مشاوره بده خود اقای زارع مولف پزشک و رتبه برتر هستن میگه حذف نکن شما میای میگی حذف کن


فائزه حتی اگر دائمم انلاین باشه حداقلش اینه ک این انلاین بونشو صرف کمک کردن و انگیزه دادن ب بچه ها میکنه
اما شما حتی اگر 5دقیقه هم انلاین بشید این وقتتونو صرف ناامید کردن بچه ها میکنید

----------


## maryam13

> خواهر گرامی !
> شما که وضع آنلاین بودنتون از همه بیشتره !
> فائزه هم کارش درسته میدونه داره چی میگه 
> و هدفش کمک به بچه هاس نه گمراه کردن 
> مگه همیشه فقط پزشکا و مولفا چیز درست رو میگن ؟
> کنکور با اون طراحاش هر ساله غلط علمی داره !!!
> اونوخ اومدین با یه دانشجو و فلان میخواین حقیقت علم و مشاوره و فلان رو به بقیه نشون بدید ؟!


درست میفرمایید

----------


## maryam13

> فائزه حتی اگر دائمم انلاین باشه حداقلش اینه ک این انلاین بونشو صرف کمک کردن و انگیزه دادن ب بچه ها میکنه
> اما شما حتی اگر 5دقیقه هم انلاین بشید این وقتتونو صرف ناامید کردن بچه ها میکنید


چه انگیزه و کمکی طرف رو بدبخت میکنه همینطوری میگه زیست حذف کن اخه زیست مگه زمین شناسیه حذفش کنی یا نخونیش
زیست هر خطش به کل کتاب ربط داره 
طرف مولف کتاب ای کیو هست خودش پزشک هست 
همه از ترس سخت بودن از ای کیو فرار میکنن میگه حذف نکن  اینا میگن حذف کن جای تعجب داره

----------


## Fawzi

> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


الهی  :Yahoo (4): 
همیشه به همین خنده هات  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## maryam13

> الهی 
> همیشه به همین خنده هات


همین که میای جواب میدی یعنی الان باید مشغول مطالعه باشی ولی میای اینجا چرت و پرت تحویل مردم میدی

----------


## Fawzi

> چه انگیزه و کمکی طرف رو بدبخت میکنه همینطوری میگه زیست حذف کن اخه زیست مگه زمین شناسیه حذفش کنی یا نخونیش
> زیست هر خطش به کل کتاب ربط داره 
> طرف مولف کتاب ای کیو هست خودش پزشک هست 
> همه از ترس سخت بودن از ای کیو فرار میکنن میگه حذف نکن  اینا میگن حذف کن جای تعجب داره


دبیر عزیز کاملا درست گفت برای درصد بالا . کسی منکر نیست !
منم حرفشونو تایید کردم  :Yahoo (4): 
اما برای 50درصد ، حذف موردی نداره !

----------


## Fawzi

> همین که میای جواب میدی یعنی الان باید مشغول مطالعه باشی ولی میای اینجا چرت و پرت تحویل مردم میدی


عزیز شما مدعی درس خوندنی  :Yahoo (4): 
من ک ادعایی ندارم در مطالعه  :Yahoo (4): 
خسته نشدی انقد نقل گرفتی؟
کم اوردی دیگه خودت حرف بی ربط نزن :Yahoo (94): 
بدرود استاد ادعا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## maryam13

> دبیر عزیز کاملا درست گفت برای درصد بالا . کسی منکر نیست !
> منم حرفشونو تایید کردم 
> اما برای 50درصد ، حذف موردی نداره !


خب به قول شما برا 50ولی اون برا 50میره تو کنکور 25هم نمیزنه 
طرف برا درصد 100میره بزور 70میزنه

----------


## mahTEn

> چه انگیزه و کمکی طرف رو بدبخت میکنه همینطوری میگه زیست حذف کن اخه زیست مگه زمین شناسیه حذفش کنی یا نخونیش
> زیست هر خطش به کل کتاب ربط داره 
> طرف مولف کتاب ای کیو هست خودش پزشک هست 
> همه از ترس سخت بودن از ای کیو فرار میکنن میگه حذف نکن  اینا میگن حذف کن جای تعجب داره


عزیز شما اگه بیل زنی باغچه خودتو بیل بزن !کاری ب بقیه نداشته باش
کاش اینهمه اطلاعات ارزشمندتو برای کنکور خودت استفاده میکردی!
درضمن فائزه حرفای اقای زارع رو ک نقض نکرد!

----------


## mahTEn

> همین که میای جواب میدی یعنی الان باید مشغول مطالعه باشی ولی میای اینجا چرت و پرت تحویل مردم میدی



منب عنوان یکی از اعضای فروم :Yahoo (4): حاظرم همین حرفاییو ک تو بهش میگی چرتو پرتو گوش بدم اما یک درصد از حرفای تو رو گوش ندم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## maryam13

> منب عنوان یکی از اعضای فرومحاظرم همین حرفاییو ک تو بهش میگی چرتو پرتو گوش بدم اما یک درصد از حرفای تو رو گوش ندم


اره دیگه دورقمی میشی  حتما برو موفق باشی

----------


## maryam13

انجمن نیست که یه چن تا پشت کنکورین هرسال از سال قبل بدتر

----------


## maryam13

رتبه های یک تا 10از این فروم هستنن

----------


## mahTEn

> اره دیگه دورقمی میشی  حتما برو موفق باشی


من هیچ ادعایی مبنی بر رتبه شدن ندارم دوست عزیز
اما شما میل عجیبی ب ناامید کردن بقیه دارید ک البت نیاز ب گفتنم نیس دیگه همه کاملا شمارو میشناسن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## maryam13

> من هیچ ادعایی مبنی بر رتبه شدن ندارم دوست عزیز
> اما شما میل عجیبی ب ناامید کردن بقیه دارید ک البت نیاز ب گفتنم نیس دیگه همه کاملا شمارو میشناسن


 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## maryam13

متاسفانه اینجا چند نفرن که مشکل روانی دارن هر چه سریع تر باید به دکتتر مراجعه کنن
من گفتم شما این فصل ها رو حذف نکن اتفاقا اقای زارع هم گفتن حذف نکن نمیدونم کجای حرفام کسی رو نا امید کردم 
سریع یه چند نفر میان به خودشون میگیرن حرفای منو  میگن نا امید کردید مشکلی نیست همین الان از این فروم اکانتمو حذف میکنم

----------


## mahTEn

> 


 :Yahoo (21): بیخودترین عکس العمل ممکنو نشون دادی :Yahoo (21): 


بقول فائزه
الهـــــــــــــــی :Yahoo (4): 
همیشه ب همین خنده هات :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## maryam13

> بیخودترین عکس العمل ممکنو نشون دادی
> 
> 
> بقول فائزه
> الهـــــــــــــــی
> همیشه ب همین خنده هات


هیر هار هور خانم دکتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتتتتتتتتررررر

----------


## maryam13

> بیخودترین عکس العمل ممکنو نشون دادی
> 
> 
> بقول فائزه
> الهـــــــــــــــی
> همیشه ب همین خنده هات


بی خود تر از تو فک نکنم تو این انجمن باشه

----------


## Maja7080

> حذف کردن اونم از درسی مثل زیست


دوست عزیز اول فکر کردم شمارو اشتباه شناختم ولی الان متوجه شدم کی هستید
همونطور که گفتم چندتا کامنت از شمارو خوندم که دیگران رو ناامید کرده بودید.چون اسم خدارو اوردید و فهمیدم اعتقاد دارید اینارو میگم
کنکوری ها فقط اونایی نیستن که پولدارن و از این کلاس به اون کلاس میرن. شاید یه بنده خدایی وضعیت مالی خوبی نداشته باشه که بره پول بده و مشاور انگیزشی و این چیزا رو بگیره و میاد این انجمن. شاید یه بنده خدایی چندسال از درس دور بوده و تصمیم گرفته که بخونه و میاد این انجمن که بهش کمک بشه. مطمئن باش حرفای ناامید کننده ی شما هیچ سودی برای بقیه نداره.شاید همون بنده خداهایی که گفتم بشینن بخونن و رتبه اول که نه ولی یه رتبه ی خوب بیارن و کمک حال خانوادشون بشن. اگه حرفای بقیه بار علمی نداشته باشه مطمئنا حرفای شما هم بار علمی نداره تنها تفاوت حرفای شما با اون خانم اینه که با حرفای ایشون ممکنه حتی یه نفر امیدوار بشه و به خودش بیاد ولی با حرفای شما ممکنه حتی یه نفر دلسرد بشه.
بازم میگم اینارو گفتم چون اسم خدارو اوردید.ما تو زندگی دیگران اثر میذاریم ولی ممکنه خودمون متوجه نشیم. با تمسخر کسایی که تاپیک میزنن میخوان تازه شروع کنن به جایی نمیرسید
(راستی جوابم به این کامنتتون نبود.این کامنت صفحه ی اولتون بود و منم به همین جواب دادم چون خطاب به من بود)
در اخر برای راهنمایی هاتون هم ممنونم

----------


## mahTEn

> بی خود تر از تو فک نکنم تو این انجمن باشه



نمردیم و معنی بیخودم فهمیدیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Maja7080

> سللام دوست عزیز استارتر
> من پارسال ژنیک و گیاهی و کلا حذف کردم .اخر ها چون وقت اوردم ژنتیک چهارم و فقط مطالب حفظیشو روخوانی کردم 
> تونستم 58 بزنم.البته میشد 60بشه امااا متاسفانه فیزیک منفی کارناممو با خاک یکسان کردمثبت ههام خیلی منفی شد
> منکه توی خذف این دوتا برای بقیه به مشکل نخوردم
> موفق باشی


فصل 6 و 7 سوم هم خوندید؟

----------


## naazanin

الان چون وقت کمه استرس اینو داری که نرسی و به فکر حذفی
بهترین کار اینه که دورنمای حجمی که از خوندن زیست تا کنکور داری رو کم کنی، مثلا گیاهی رو فعلا نخون
یا مسائل ژنتیک رو فعلا براش وقت نذار
آدم وقتی میبینه حجم زیاده و نمیرسه که تموم کنه خوندن اون درس رو هی به تعویق میندازه
استرست که کم بشه و شروع کنی به خوندن میبینی که میرسی گیاهی و ژنتیکم بخونی
فصل 1و2و3 دوم رو به این دلیل که سوال کم ازش میاد حذف نکن، چون اینا پایه زیستن و باید کامل خونده باشی 
ژنتیک بجز مسائلش رو اصلا حذف نکن ( فصل 5.6.7 سوم)

کلا یه سری فصل هایی که برات سختن یا رو اعصابتن رو مدیریت کن که کی بخونی
ولی برای زیست هیچوقت به فکر حذفِ مطلق نباش، حتی اگه شب کنکور باشه!

----------


## hamed_duty

> خب به قول شما برا 50ولی اون برا 50میره تو کنکور 25هم نمیزنه 
> طرف برا درصد 100میره بزور 70میزنه


مهمل نبافیم...من پارسال برای 50 رفتم 52 زدم....چیزی که در باور گرامی نمیگنجد به این دلیل نیست که نشدنیه..جاتون بودم سکوت پیشه میکردم..

----------


## artim

> تو این زمان باقی مونده کدوم فصلهارو بخونم؟و با خوب خوندنشون میتونم حدود چند درصد بزنم؟؟ممنون میشم بگید


چون سوالات شمارشی وجود داره بهتره حذف نکنی
اما میتونی فصول 3.4.6.7 پیش دانشگاهی رو فعلا نخونی اخر اگر وقت شد بخونی همچنین مسایل ژنتیک سوم و پیش هم فعلا نخون

----------


## hamed_duty

> هیر هار هور خانم دکتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتتتتتتتتررررر


ای جاااااااااننننن..قشنگ داری رو میکنی شخصیته رو :Yahoo (20): حداقل یکم کمتر رو کن اندک امیدومون به شفا یافتنت از بین نره :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Maja7080

> مهمل نبافیم...من پارسال برای 50 رفتم 52 زدم....چیزی که در باور گرامی نمیگنجد به این دلیل نیست که نشدنیه..جاتون بودم سکوت پیشه میکردم..


میشه بگید چه فصلهایی رو خوندید؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> در کنکور ۹۴، در هفت سوال نکته ترکیبی از فصل ۷ سوم وجود داشت و یه سوال مستقیم هم از این فصل دیده نشد. با در نظر گرفتن سوالات فصل‌های دیگر ژنتیک، حذف مبحث ژنتیک موجب از دست دادن بیش از ۲۰ درصد میشد‌. مثال‌های متعدد دیگری هم وجود داره


آقای زارع نظرتون در مورد پیشنهاد من به این دوست مون چیه؟


این فصل هایی که میگم قابل حذف هستند ولی در حد یک بار مرور خیلی کلی فقط برای این که مطمئن باشید بقیه مطالب رو متوجه میشید و در تست ها مشکلی پیش نیاد واستون داشته باشید:
فصل 1 و 2 دوم(طراح اصلاً علاقه ای به طرح سوال اختصاصی از این فصل ها نداشته و نداره!)
فصل پروتئین سازی و تکنولوژی زیستی (پارسال کانون یک ماه وقت بچه های بیچاره رو سر پروتئین سازی گرفت و طراح کنکور هم بشدت خندید به این کار بچه ها و هیچی تست ازش نداد....بخواد هم بده مطمئن باش 1 یا2 تست بیشتر نمیده پس ضرر نکردی)
فصل 5 سال سوم (فقط به کلیات فصل در حد 30 دقیقه یه نگاه داشته باش تا مثل بعضیا نیای بپرسی آیا نوکلئیک اسید نیتروژن داره یا نه خخخ)


یه نکته : ژنتیک مندلی (فصل 8 سوم )چه بخونی چه نخونی اگه زیاد تست نزنی به هیچ دردی نمیخوره پس یا قشنگ 2 هفته حدود 400 تا تست ژنتیک خوب بزن یا اگه میدونی دلت نمیخواد بیخودی بهونه نیار قشنگ مثل یه بچه خوب بذارش کنار.


یه نکته: به هیچ عنوان فصل های 3 و 4 و 6 و 7 پیش رو حذف نکن طراح لعنتی 5 تا تست گلابی داده بود ازش پس بذار واسه آخر کار و حسابی بخونشون از روی متن کتاب تا بمونه تو حافظه ات.
بقیه فصل ها رو حسابی بخون و حسابی تر تست بزن قشنگ 70 میزنی شرط باهات می بندم!
موفق باشی

----------


## mahdi_artur

> چون سوالات شمارشی وجود داره بهتره حذف نکنی
> اما میتونی فصول 3.4.6.7 پیش دانشگاهی رو فعلا نخونی اخر اگر وقت شد بخونی همچنین مسایل ژنتیک سوم و پیش هم فعلا نخون


*به شدت مخالفم این دوستمون مشکل شون کمبود وقت برای خواندن فصل های سخت تر و دیر بازده هست نه فصل هایی که هم حجم مطالب کمتری دارند و هم صرفاً حفظی هستند و هم این که طراح کنکور پارسال از این فصل ها تست های خیلی ساده ای مطرح کردند.
در ضمن سال 96 طراح 5 تست از ژنتیک جمعیت مطرح کرد و پارسال هم زیاد تست از این فصل داد که واقعاً برخلاف تست های وقت گیر ژنتیک مندلی به سادگی قابل حل هستند.
 پارسال طراحان کنکور 5 تست گلابی از این 4 فصلی که شما گفتید دادند در تصاویر پایین کاملاً مشهود هست:
*

----------


## Moon.Sa

> تو این زمان باقی مونده کدوم فصلهارو بخونم؟و با خوب خوندنشون میتونم حدود چند درصد بزنم؟؟ممنون میشم بگید


عزیزم من واسه ۹۷ با پایه ی زیست صفر دو هفته مونده ب کنکور شرو کردم زیست خوندن 
دومو اصلا نخوندم(در حدی ک یادم نبود میزراه و میزنای فرقشون چیه!) سوم فصل یک تا ۴و خوندم و پیش فصل ۵(ب جز مسائل) و فصل ۸و۹ و ۱۰ 
تست کنکور زدم از کتاب الگو و کامل پاسخنامه تشریحیو خوندم 
زیست ۳۷ درصد زدم البته چون دوهفته مونده شرو کردم بیشتر رو زیست وقت گذاشتم و درصدام و رتبم اصلا خوب نشدن

اینارو گفتم ک بدونی دیر نیست
من تو دوهفته ۸ تا فصلو خوندم 
۴ تا فصل اخر پیشو اصلا حذف نکن، اصلا و ابدا
راحت با وقت گذاشتن و خوندنشون میتونی ۲۰،۲۵ درصد بزنی
فصل ۵ پیش سوالای متنش فوق العاده راحتن، مسائلشو اصن نظر نمیدم
و اتا ۴ سومم ک احتمالا خودت در جریانی 
از طرفی اگه مندلی نمیخونی میتوز و میوز بخون چون تست ترکیبی ممکنه بدن 
دومم فصل ۴و۶و۸ش راحت و قابل خوندنن، البته ۶ جانوریش
ی روز بشین کل جانور شناسیو واسه خودت بنویس ک هرگروه چ ویژگی ای دارن 
با این کارت میتونی دوتا سوال جواب بدی 
قلب انسانش مهمه واقن و تست حتما میاد ازش 
تست سراسری بزن از رو الگو یا کتابی ک پاسخنامه ی قوی ای داره 
اگه ی سری جاهارو دیدی هنوز ایراد داری چنتاییم تالیفی بزن 
فصل ۶و۷ پیشم راحته تقریبا
من زیستمو هرسال ۳ درصد اینا میزدم -_- 
پارسال اینکارو کردم و ۳۷ درصد شد
درصد اصلا خوبی نیس واسه کسی ک رتبه ی خوبی میخاد ولی بازم واسه دو هفته خوبه، تو ۱۳۵ روز واقن میتونی ب ۵۰،۶۰ برسونی درصدتو! 
نگران نباش و فقط روزانه ۳ ساعت بخونی میتونی برسونی
بودجه بندی هرساله ی اختصاصیای تجربیو دانلود کن و ببین هردرس چقد سوال میاد ازش ب صورت مستقیم و خودت بین بقیه ی فصلا انتخاب کن

----------


## artim

> *به شدت مخالفم این دوستمون مشکل شون کمبود وقت برای خواندن فصل های سخت تر و دیر بازده هست نه فصل هایی که هم حجم مطالب کمتری دارند و هم صرفاً حفظی هستند و هم این که طراح کنکور پارسال از این فصل ها تست های خیلی ساده ای مطرح کردند.
> در ضمن سال 96 طراح 5 تست از ژنتیک جمعیت مطرح کرد و پارسال هم زیاد تست از این فصل داد که واقعاً برخلاف تست های وقت گیر ژنتیک مندلی به سادگی قابل حل هستند.*


من بر اساس مشاوره صحیح گفتم نه احساسی و اینکه پارسال چی شد اگر بر اساس پارسال بخوایم صحبت کنیم که اون فصلایی که گفتم رو بخونن بهتره
اولا 5 تست محاسباتی گفتنش راحته اما زیست 5 تا تست نیست 50 تا تست هست که نزدن 5 تا تست محاسباتی خللی وارد نمیکنه درثانی بازم گفتن لفظ 5 تا تست راحته اما برای زدن این 5 تا تست که وقت گیرم هست باید کلی مسله حل کرده باشی و کاملا مسلط باشی پس معقولانه نیست الان ایشون روی مسایل ژنتیک سرمایه گذاری کنه
من بر اساس میانگین بودجه بندی سال های اخیر گفتم اون 4 فصل پیش رو فعلا نخونن بقیه فصل ها باید خونده بشه
پارسال قلب نیومد بنابه گفته شما پس قلب رو نخونه

----------


## mahdi_artur

> من بر اساس مشاوره صحیح گفتم نه احساسی و اینکه پارسال چی شد اگر بر اساس پارسال بخوایم صحبت کنیم که اون فصلایی که گفتم رو بخونن بهتره
> اولا 5 تست محاسباتی گفتنش راحته اما زیست 5 تا تست نیست 50 تا تست هست که نزدن 5 تا تست محاسباتی خللی وارد نمیکنه درثانی بازم گفتن لفظ 5 تا تست راحته اما برای زدن این 5 تا تست که وقت گیرم هست باید کلی مسله حل کرده باشی و کاملا مسلط باشی پس معقولانه نیست الان ایشون روی مسایل ژنتیک سرمایه گذاری کنه
> من بر اساس میانگین بودجه بندی سال های اخیر گفتم اون 4 فصل پیش رو فعلا نخونن بقیه فصل ها باید خونده بشه


مسائل ژنتیک جمعیت بسیار ساده هست و وقت کمتری نسبت به مندلی میگیرند.
در ضمن اگه برگردید به پستی که نقل گرفتید از من ، 5 تست از کنکور 97 آپلود کردم که همگی جزو همان 4 فصلی است که شما ادعا دارید طبق بودجه بندی 4 سال اخیر طراح به آنها علاقه ای ندارد. 


طراح کنکور 5 تست بسیار ساده از همین فصل ها داد

----------


## Maja7080

> عزیزم من واسه ۹۷ با پایه ی زیست صفر دو هفته مونده ب کنکور شرو کردم زیست خوندن 
> دومو اصلا نخوندم(در حدی ک یادم نبود میزراه و میزنای فرقشون چیه!) سوم فصل یک تا ۴و خوندم و پیش فصل ۵(ب جز مسائل) و فصل ۸و۹ و ۱۰ 
> تست کنکور زدم از کتاب الگو و کامل پاسخنامه تشریحیو خوندم 
> زیست ۳۷ درصد زدم البته چون دوهفته مونده شرو کردم بیشتر رو زیست وقت گذاشتم و درصدام و رتبم اصلا خوب نشدن
> 
> اینارو گفتم ک بدونی دیر نیست
> من تو دوهفته ۸ تا فصلو خوندم 
> ۴ تا فصل اخر پیشو اصلا حذف نکن، اصلا و ابدا
> راحت با وقت گذاشتن و خوندنشون میتونی ۲۰،۲۵ درصد بزنی
> ...


خیلللللللی ممنونم ازت که وقت گذاشتی و کامل توضیح دادی خیلی مچکرم.راهنمایی هات خیلی به دردم خورد

----------


## Ruby

> فصل 6 و 7 سوم هم خوندید؟


نه عزیزم
فقط چهارم.اونم سر سری :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> من بر اساس مشاوره صحیح گفتم نه احساسی و اینکه پارسال چی شد اگر بر اساس پارسال بخوایم صحبت کنیم که اون فصلایی که گفتم رو بخونن بهتره
> اولا 5 تست محاسباتی گفتنش راحته اما زیست 5 تا تست نیست 50 تا تست هست که نزدن 5 تا تست محاسباتی خللی وارد نمیکنه درثانی بازم گفتن لفظ 5 تا تست راحته اما برای زدن این 5 تا تست که وقت گیرم هست باید کلی مسله حل کرده باشی و کاملا مسلط باشی پس معقولانه نیست الان ایشون روی مسایل ژنتیک سرمایه گذاری کنه
> من بر اساس میانگین بودجه بندی سال های اخیر گفتم اون 4 فصل پیش رو فعلا نخونن بقیه فصل ها باید خونده بشه
> پارسال قلب نیومد بنابه گفته شما پس قلب رو نخونه


طراح کنکور علاقه خاص خودشون رو دارند و کاری به میانگین تعداد سوالات 4 سال اخیر ندارند
من فصلی رو به دلیل کنکور 97 حذف نکردم که شما میگید بنا به گفته ی من باید طراح سوالی از قلب نده
من فقط گفتم حذف این فصل هایی که شما میگید با توجه به کنکور پارسال منطقی نیست

----------


## artim

> مسائل ژنتیک جمعیت بسیار ساده هست و وقت کمتری نسبت به مندلی میگیرند.
> در ضمن اگه برگردید به پستی که نقل گرفتید از من ، 5 تست از کنکور 97 آپلود کردم که همگی جزو همان 4 فصلی است که شما ادعا دارید طبق بودجه بندی 4 سال اخیر طراح به آنها علاقه ای ندارد. 
> 
> 
> طراح کنکور 5 تست بسیار ساده از همین فصل ها داد


خب از قلب پارسال نداد ملاک شما پارساله که اشتباهه
شما میگین روی ژنتیک جمعیت وقت بذاره اما روی سایر فصول وقت وقت گیر و البته مهم تر وقت نذاره که اشتباهه
من دارم میگم بقیه فصول خونده بشه اخر وقت شد اون 4 فصل + ژنتیک خونده بشه

----------


## artim

> طراح کنکور علاقه خاص خودشون رو دارند و کاری به میانگین تعداد سوالات 4 سال اخیر ندارند
> من فصلی رو به دلیل کنکور 97 حذف نکردم که شما میگید بنا به گفته ی من باید طراح سوالی از قلب نده
> من فقط گفتم حذف این فصل هایی که شما میگید با توجه به کنکور پارسال منطقی نیست


خب بفرمایید بنا به گفته شما چه فصل یا بخش هایی رو پیشنهاد میدین حذف کنن؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> خب بفرمایید بنا به گفته شما چه فصل یا بخش هایی رو پیشنهاد میدین حذف کنن؟


من حذف هیچ فصلی رو پیشنهاد ندادم و طبق پست های قبلی به دوستمون پیشنهاد کردم یکسری از فصل هایی که وقت گیر تر هست و یا  علاقه طراح محترم در طراحی تست از آنها کمتر بوده رو فقط در حد یک مرور خیلی ساده داشته باشند تا مشکلی در تست های ترکیبی براشون پیش نیاد و بقیه فصل ها رو فرصت داشته باشند بخونن: فصل های 1 و2 دوم + فصل 5 سوم + فصل 1 و2 پیش + فصل 8 سوم
اینم متن پست من بود:
این فصل هایی که میگم قابل حذف هستند ولی در حد یک بار مرور خیلی کلی فقط برای این که مطمئن باشید بقیه مطالب رو متوجه میشید و در تست ها مشکلی پیش نیاد واستون داشته باشید:
فصل 1 و 2 دوم(طراح اصلاً علاقه ای به طرح سوال اختصاصی از این فصل ها نداشته و نداره!)
فصل پروتئین سازی و تکنولوژی زیستی (پارسال کانون یک ماه وقت بچه های بیچاره رو سر پروتئین سازی گرفت و طراح کنکور هم بشدت خندید به این کار بچه ها و هیچی تست ازش نداد....بخواد هم بده مطمئن باش 1 یا2 تست بیشتر نمیده پس ضرر نکردی)
فصل 5 سال سوم (فقط به کلیات فصل در حد 30 دقیقه یه نگاه داشته باش تا مثل بعضیا نیای بپرسی آیا نوکلئیک اسید نیتروژن داره یا نه خخخ)


یه نکته : ژنتیک مندلی (فصل 8 سوم )چه بخونی چه نخونی اگه زیاد تست نزنی به هیچ دردی نمیخوره پس یا قشنگ 2 هفته حدود 400 تا تست ژنتیک خوب بزن یا اگه میدونی دلت نمیخواد بیخودی بهونه نیار قشنگ مثل یه بچه خوب بذارش کنار.


یه نکته: به هیچ عنوان فصل های 3 و 4 و 6 و 7 پیش رو حذف نکن طراح لعنتی 5 تا تست گلابی داده بود ازش پس بذار واسه آخر کار و حسابی بخونشون از روی متن کتاب تا بمونه تو حافظه ات.
بقیه فصل ها رو حسابی بخون و حسابی تر تست بزن قشنگ 70 میزنی شرط باهات می بندم!
موفق باشی

----------


## artim

> من حذف هیچ فصلی رو پیشنهاد ندادم و طبق پست های قبلی به دوستمون پیشنهاد کردم یکسری از فصل هایی که وقت گیر تر هست و یا  علاقه طراح محترم در طراحی تست از آنها کمتر بوده رو فقط در حد یک مرور خیلی ساده داشته باشند تا مشکلی در تست های ترکیبی براشون پیش نیاد و بقیه فصل ها رو فرصت داشته باشند بخونن: فصل های 1 و2 دوم + فصل 5 سوم + فصل 1 و2 پیش + فصل 8 سوم
> اینم متن پست من بود:
> این فصل هایی که میگم قابل حذف هستند ولی در حد یک بار مرور خیلی کلی فقط برای این که مطمئن باشید بقیه مطالب رو متوجه میشید و در تست ها مشکلی پیش نیاد واستون داشته باشید:
> فصل 1 و 2 دوم(طراح اصلاً علاقه ای به طرح سوال اختصاصی از این فصل ها نداشته و نداره!)
> فصل پروتئین سازی و تکنولوژی زیستی (پارسال کانون یک ماه وقت بچه های بیچاره رو سر پروتئین سازی گرفت و طراح کنکور هم بشدت خندید به این کار بچه ها و هیچی تست ازش نداد....بخواد هم بده مطمئن باش 1 یا2 تست بیشتر نمیده پس ضرر نکردی)
> فصل 5 سال سوم (فقط به کلیات فصل در حد 30 دقیقه یه نگاه داشته باش تا مثل بعضیا نیای بپرسی آیا نوکلئیک اسید نیتروژن داره یا نه خخخ)
> 
> 
> یه نکته : ژنتیک مندلی (فصل 8 سوم )چه بخونی چه نخونی اگه زیاد تست نزنی به هیچ دردی نمیخوره پس یا قشنگ 2 هفته حدود 400 تا تست ژنتیک خوب بزن یا اگه میدونی دلت نمیخواد بیخودی بهونه نیار قشنگ مثل یه بچه خوب بذارش کنار.
> ...


بر اساس کنکور 96 یکی از مدرسای شیمی میگفت ترکیبات الی و... خیلی مهمه و بیش از حد تاکید کرد اما کنکور 97 اصلا بها نداد به ترکیبات الی 
حالا شما هم میگی کنکور 97 بها داده به اون 4 فصل پیش و ژنتیکش راحت بوده اوکی یک متن بنویس امضا کن اپلود کن کنکور 98 همینطور خواهد شد تا بعد کنکور مثل دبیر شیمی نشه
گفتنی هارو گفتم دیگه شونده باید عاقل باشه

----------


## hamed_duty

> میشه بگید چه فصلهایی رو خوندید؟


3فصل آخر پیش+دوم+فصل1تا4سوم+فصل1و3و6پی  ش...کلا26 تا زدم همشون درست شد دیگه...ولی الان وقت هست..به جز حذف مسائل عددی ژنتیک و گیاهی چیزه دیگه حذفش اصلا پیشنهاد نمیشه..

----------


## mahdi_artur

> بر اساس کنکور 96 یکی از مدرسای شیمی میگفت ترکیبات الی و... خیلی مهمه و بیش از حد تاکید کرد اما کنکور 97 اصلا بها نداد به ترکیبات الی 
> حالا شما هم میگی کنکور 97 بها داده به اون 4 فصل پیش و ژنتیکش راحت بوده اوکی یک متن بنویس امضا کن اپلود کن کنکور 98 همینطور خواهد شد تا بعد کنکور مثل دبیر شیمی نشه
> گفتنی هارو گفتم دیگه شونده باید عاقل باشه


باشه درکنکور 98 خواهید دید طراحان زیرک کنکور چه سوالات راحتی از این فصل ها میدن ولی بچه ها بخاطر مشاوران و قلمچی و .... این فصل ها رو از قبل حذف کردند و باید برن تست های دشوار از فصل هایی رو بزنند که کار کردند

----------


## Lara27

> سللام دوست عزیز استارتر
> من پارسال ژنیک و گیاهی و کلا حذف کردم .اخر ها چون وقت اوردم ژنتیک چهارم و فقط مطالب حفظیشو روخوانی کردم 
> تونستم 58 بزنم.البته میشد 60بشه امااا متاسفانه فیزیک منفی کارناممو با خاک یکسان کردمثبت ههام خیلی منفی شد
> منکه توی خذف این دوتا برای بقیه به مشکل نخوردم
> موفق باشی


از کِی خوندی و از رو چی

----------


## Alegzander

اگه فرض کنیم شما مثه اکثریت افراد ژنتیک و گیاهی براتون سخته،این دوتا رو بذارید کنار.ممکنه که از این دو مبحث مخصوصا گیاهی سوالات نسبتا راحتی تو ۹۸ طرح بشه اما با این حال راه افتادن تو گیاهی وقت گیره و پربازده نیست.
البته حفظیات فصل۵ پیش رو بخونید و تست بزنید.
فصول ۱،۲،۳ دوم مطالب پایه‌ای هستن و یه دور بخونیدشون و تست کنکورشون رو بزنید و ازشون بگذرید،شاید حداکثر یک تست به صورت اختصاصی ازشون بیاد.
فصول گوارش و قلب مباحث سخت و پرتستی هستن و در عین حال به صورت ترکیبی تو تست‌های دیگه میان که توصیه میکنم در صورتی که وقت کردید بخونیدشون.
به فصولی مثله فصل۱ و ۲ پیش اهمیت کمتری بدید.
فصل استخوان دوم معمولا تست های سختی ازش نمیاد.
سره فصول ۱ و ۲ سوم بیش از حد وقت نذارید.
تو چند سال اخیر از فصول ۶ و ۷ سوم تست‌های جالبی طرح میشه،توصیه میکنم قبل از اینکه شروع کنید به خوندن این فصول،به تست‌های کنکورش یه نگاهی بندازید تا دستتون بیاد که چجوری بخونیدشون.
فصل شارش فصل نسبتا سختیه و مباحث کلیش مثه گلیکولیز معمولا با مباحث دیگه ترکیب میشه،مثه فصول گوارش و قلب،این فصل رو هم اگه وقت کردید بخونید.۳ فصل آخر پیش رو حتما بخونید و تست هاشو خوب بزنید و نزدیکای کنکور مرور کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## MehranWilson

شما فصل 4 تا 8 دوم
1 تا 4 سوم
7 تا 11 پیش رو بخون
کل ژنتیک
بالای 50 تضمینیه :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Ruby

> از کِی خوندی و از رو چی


پارسال کلا از اواسط دی میشه گقت اول بهمن  تقریبا شروع کردم به خوندن جدی
قبل عید که خط ویژه نیومده بود برای هر سه پایه خیلی سبز و واسه درسنامه خوندم بعدش هم تست های کانون و گاج نقره ای و و میزدم در اخر هم کنکور
بعد عید خط و گرفتم دیگه فقط همونو همش خوندم
 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

> تو این زمان باقی مونده کدوم فصلهارو بخونم؟و با خوب خوندنشون میتونم حدود چند درصد بزنم؟؟ممنون میشم بگید



اونایی رو حذف کن که کم ترین بودجه بندی رو دارن :10:

----------


## saeed_zz

ببین داداش ی سری فصلا هستن اصلا و ابدا نباید حذف شن حتی اگه ازشون یک تست مستقیم هم نیاد مثل سه تا فصل اول سال دوم این سه فصل بسیار مهمن چون پایه هستن یکی هم فصل اول پیش رو به هیچ عنوان حذف نکنی که مفاهیمش قابل ترکیب با کل فصل های دیگه اس
در کل این فصل هایی که بهت میگم رو اصلا حذف نکن:سه فصل اول سال دوم فصل یک پیش و فصل هشت پیش

----------


## FaDila

زیست و حذف؟! :Yahoo (110): 
بنظرم همه ی مباحثو بخونین و مضربی تستاشو بزنین
فقط ژنتیک رو آخر نگه دارین اگه وقت نرسید فقط این مبحتو
حذف کنین اما اگه وقت داشتین حتما بخونین...

----------


## sara-mehraban

> زیست و حذف؟!
> بنظرم همه ی مباحثو بخونین و مضربی تستاشو بزنین
> فقط ژنتیک رو آخر نگه دارین اگه وقت نرسید فقط این مبحتو
> حذف کنین اما اگه وقت داشتین حتما بخونین...


سلام

می شه بگید ژنتیک بهترین منبع چیه؟

کتاب، دی وی دی، جزوه یا هر چی که هست رو لطفا بهم معرفی کنید.

ممنون

----------


## sara-mehraban

> زیست و حذف؟!
> بنظرم همه ی مباحثو بخونین و مضربی تستاشو بزنین
> فقط ژنتیک رو آخر نگه دارین اگه وقت نرسید فقط این مبحتو
> حذف کنین اما اگه وقت داشتین حتما بخونین...


یه خواهش دیگه هم دارم لطفا ژنتیک رو منابعی معرفی کنید که کاملا پایه ای باشه.

----------


## marcelo

> سللام دوست عزیز استارتر
> من پارسال ژنیک و گیاهی و کلا حذف کردم .اخر ها چون وقت اوردم ژنتیک چهارم و فقط مطالب حفظیشو روخوانی کردم 
> تونستم 58 بزنم.البته میشد 60بشه امااا متاسفانه فیزیک منفی کارناممو با خاک یکسان کردمثبت ههام خیلی منفی شد
> منکه توی خذف این دوتا برای بقیه به مشکل نخوردم
> موفق باشی


در مورد منابع و تعداد تستی که زدی و فصل هایی که خوندی و نحوه مطالعه بیشتر توضیح بده

----------


## marcelo

> عزیزم من واسه ۹۷ با پایه ی زیست صفر دو هفته مونده ب کنکور شرو کردم زیست خوندن 
> دومو اصلا نخوندم(در حدی ک یادم نبود میزراه و میزنای فرقشون چیه!) سوم فصل یک تا ۴و خوندم و پیش فصل ۵(ب جز مسائل) و فصل ۸و۹ و ۱۰ 
> تست کنکور زدم از کتاب الگو و کامل پاسخنامه تشریحیو خوندم 
> زیست ۳۷ درصد زدم البته چون دوهفته مونده شرو کردم بیشتر رو زیست وقت گذاشتم و درصدام و رتبم اصلا خوب نشدن
> 
> اینارو گفتم ک بدونی دیر نیست
> من تو دوهفته ۸ تا فصلو خوندم 
> ۴ تا فصل اخر پیشو اصلا حذف نکن، اصلا و ابدا
> راحت با وقت گذاشتن و خوندنشون میتونی ۲۰،۲۵ درصد بزنی
> ...


چطور ممکنه با 8 تا فصل و پایه صفر؟

----------


## marcelo

> 3فصل آخر پیش+دوم+فصل1تا4سوم+فصل1و3و6پی  ش...کلا26 تا زدم همشون درست شد دیگه...ولی الان وقت هست..به جز حذف مسائل عددی ژنتیک و گیاهی چیزه دیگه حذفش اصلا پیشنهاد نمیشه..


چطوری میشه؟چقدر خوندی؟قبلا چند درصد میزدی و منابعت چیا بودن؟

----------


## Moon.Sa

> چطور ممکنه با 8 تا فصل و پایه صفر؟


اول اینکه دقیق میخوندم، شاید واسه استرس بود ولی هرچی یود خیلی با دقت میخوندم و مهمتر از اون پاسخنامه ی الگو خیلی کامل بود
سوالات سراسریو خوب پاسخنامه داده
ولی واقن میگم پایم صفر بود، من هیچی از دوم‌نمیدونستم
حتی چیزایی مثل گاسترین و سکرتین و یا حتی ترکیبات شیره ی معدرو
ازون مهمتر 
۳ فصل اخر پیش خیلی خوبو شیرین و راحتن و میتونی درصد بیاری ازشون

----------


## matrooke

یکم دیر جواب بدیم برای اونایی که الان نیاز دارن :Yahoo (94): 



اون بخش زیست ک نوشتم رو توجه کنید بقیش رو ول کنید :Yahoo (4): 
حذف کردن تو زیست معنا نداره
ولی با این اولویت پیش برید خوبه حالا تا هر جا ک رسیدید.بالای هر مبحثم تست های تقریبیش رو نوشتم.
به ترتیب اولویت نوشتم(به جز بخش سلولی چون یادم رفته بود بعد ژنتیک و گیاهی نوشتم.
موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------

